# Duetto MK IV 'burst steam boiler' (or whatever, it's CAPUT)



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

well, my Duetto MK IV bought from BB has a 'burst' steam boiler, I bought it new in July 15

started having a leak in December, it was on the underside of the machine just under where the steam boiler is located, some days would not leak, some days would leak a lot, but usually only when first switched on from cold then if left on it would stop leaking.

BB asked me to take the top off and look to see if any obvious leaking which I did, but as the leak is on the 'underside' of the boiler I saw nothing obvious from the top.

finally a few days ago, I used some hot water to pour in a cup, then the machine started refilling the steam boiler (it's plumbed in), I heard almost like a 'pop' and instantly water was pouring from under the steam boiler onto my kitchen worktop at the same rate as the machine was pulling it from the water mains!!!

I have not descaled the machine yet but it's always been fed first with volvic water then through brita inline professional style filter, so that should not really be a problem yet.

BB will look at it yes, the problem is that I have a 2.5 hour drive there and 2.5 back, I have to take a day off to go as I normally work 6 days a week anyway









will take it friday, as I have virtually NO time off for myself this is something I really did not want to do but there is no way out


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Send it courier?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd strongly recommend you take it there yourself...if you have the box, take that with you as well. It's the safest way to ensure nothing happens to it, any time a machine is couriered it's a risk. It sounds like one of the feed tubes may have let go, doubt the boiler is split or leaking, well never heard of one going.....they will see you right, I am sure.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

From what i've heard from memebrs on here BB are very good with customer service and although it is an inconvenience having to trabsport the machine at least you'll know they will look after you. may not be as easy with some other companies.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Send it courier?


thanks but no thanks,

they recommend (BB) not to send it by courier and if you 'have to' then to use UPS/Fedex (for same reason as Dave says...it can go very wrong), they charge 'only' around £78 to post!!!

but also it would mean I have no machine for at least 3 days....

guess I'll have to take the day off work and drive for 5 hrs total but at least have a very good chance of the machine being fixed same day, as Dave says it may be something quite simple like the feed-tube


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hassle free


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Look on the bright side.....you may have saved a few bob by buying from Coffee Italia......eh jeebsy!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Why don't you remove the case and see if it's not a hose that's come off? With the machine plugged off and cold, of course.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Look on the bright side.....you may have saved a few bob by buying from Coffee Italia......eh jeebsy!


Totally. As it stands you've paid more AND still either need to take a day off work to drive the machine around the country or pay £80 for a courier.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

bronc said:


> Why don't you remove the case and see if it's not a hose that's come off? With the machine plugged off and cold, of course.


thanks but I am a 'total idiot' in respect to this, I have opened the machine up already (before it all went wrong and was only leaking) and could not tell where the heck the leaking was from or how to look under the steam boiler.

sorry am a bit of a 'blonde bimbo' with this (even though I am not even blonde







 )


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Totally. As it stands you've paid more and still either need to take a day off work to drive the machine around the country or pay £80 for a courier.


it seems I have obviously 'missed on something' there


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nobodysdriving said:


> it seems I have obviously 'missed on something' there


some people are advocates of buying machines from box sellers in Europe. You save a few quid on the purchase but can run the risk of problems further down the line as potentially a warranty claim against them will be full of problems


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> some people are advocates of buying machines from box sellers in Europe. You save a few quid on the purchase but can run the risk of problems further down the line as potentially a warranty claim against them will be full of problems


thanks dfk41

I was joking







I am actually very happy with having bought my machine from BB and would not change it, not even for a cheaper priced one somewhere else


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't speak of BB highly enough. A friend of mine had an issue with his machine, a six month old QM Verona. When I went there to buy my machine, I also took his one back to BB. They fixed his machine (removed and replaced the pump) in a few hours. @Nobodysdriving, before you go, do give them a quick call to make sure they have someone available on that day to inspect and fix your machine. Good luck.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

pessutojr said:


> I can't speak of BB highly enough. A friend of mine had an issue with his machine, a six month old QM Verona. When I went there to buy my machine, I also took his one back to BB. They fixed his machine (removed and replaced the pump) in a few hours. @Nobodysdriving, before you go, do give them a quick call to make sure they have someone available on that day to inspect and fix your machine. Good luck.


thank you

I have already emailed them saying I am going Wednesday, they said they will expect me









fingers crossed they can fix it there and then so I won't have to stay without my coffee


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I would be more worried about driving all that way, getting the machine fixed, driving all the way back home, opening the boot of the car and discovering I had also bought 2 new grinders a roaster and a cold brew jug.

dangerous place is BB


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

h1udd said:


> I would be more worried about driving all that way, getting the machine fixed, driving all the way back home, opening the boot of the car and discovering I had also bought 2 new grinders a roaster and a cold brew jug.
> 
> dangerous place is BB


Never a truer word spoken


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

h1udd said:


> I would be more worried about driving all that way, getting the machine fixed, driving all the way back home, opening the boot of the car and discovering I had also bought 2 new grinders a roaster and a cold brew jug.
> 
> dangerous place is BB


hahahahaha 'so true'!!!!!

the roaster is in my thoughts by the way but I will look at DavecUK one first so I will not buy one at BB tomorrow









I will however buy some new espresso glasses and who knows


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

Well

I could have sent my machine to BB via courier but I took a day off and took it there myself instead and I am glad I did as they treated me like a VIP and fixed my machine and checked it thoroughly in 2 hours whilst I was drinking coffee and chatting in the shop









this way I did not have to 'separate' myself from my machine for days like I would have done if I couriered it across, I would have missed it too much!!

What was wrong with it? the seal between the heating element and the steam boiler was not put in right and it was that which leaked, until finally it 'popped' off, they replaced it of course.

THEN I also had the excuse to stop by @DavecUK on my way back from BB to look at the Quest M3 roaster he has advertised a little while ago (I can't believe no one grabbed it already!)

DavecUK is a great 'coffe NUT' and host and a great teacher too!

he offered me a lovely espresso and a flat-white, taught me how to roast coffee with the Quest M3 and gave me loads of green beans and roasted coffee to go home with!

Yes, I have bought the Quest M3 off him and am so happy I did.

Thank you Dave you are truly unique and very passionate about your hobby


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great that your machine is fixed, not good when your machine goes wrong.

Good luck with the roasting.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Look on the bright side. You get to take a trip to a coffee roastery, with shiny machines and grinders to play with while you wait!

I'm almost inclined to offer to pick it up and take it there myself


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Look on the bright side. You get to take a trip to a coffee roastery, with shiny machines and grinders to play with while you wait!
> 
> I'm almost inclined to offer to pick it up and take it there myself


I did it Glenn, I took it there (see my earlier post







) but thanks for offering to take it for me


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I do like a happy ending! ?Apart from the initial worry and of course some inconvenience, you've had your machine fixed, checked over for other problems and given the all clear, a day at BB looking at coffee porn, been to Dave's coffee cave, absorbed his coffee and knowledge thereof, and got a new roaster and a proper demo/workshop. It's almost good luck you had that issue. (Not so much for someone that wasn't a member here though!)


----------

